# PLace to park RV near Loveland



## kburris (Nov 12, 2006)

We have small parcel of land at the Bakerville exit off of I-70 that would be perfect for parking a trailer. We are considering doing the same thing but have yet to buy a trailer. The only problem will be getting it on site due to snow. This is due south of the chimney, up stephens gulch road about 100 yards, with the access road being on the right side. This is just uphill from thhe orange and white garage, above and behind the continental divide trail sign. Call me 303-807-0420 Kyle


----------

